# por que se calienta la fuente de poder con los leds?



## ivans69 (Mar 28, 2008)

tengo un playstation 2 y le instale 12 leds ultra pero se calienta de volada la fuente  y hasta se huele como si se estuviera quemando pero no entiendo por que se calienta, los leds los tengo conectados de la siguiente manera:

    12.0v    +---------(resistencia100ohms)---(led)---(led)---(led)-----------------gnd
                 +---------(resistencia100ohms)---(led)---(led)---(led)-----------------gnd
                 +---------(resistencia100ohms)---(led)---(led)---(led)-----------------gnd
                 +---------(resistencia100ohms)---(led)---(led)---(led)-----------------gnd


----------



## El nombre (Mar 28, 2008)

Normal:
Calcula lo que estas haciendo y verás. 
Una fuente (la que se diseña para una aplicación) no es para que puedas usarla para arrancar el coche (ya se que lo has intentado y no ha funcionado)
Se calcula para la aplicación y una tolerancia de seguridad (para que no se caliente sobre todo)

Y vas y le sacas... ¿Has calculado la intensidad de la R limitadora? Claro, es lo primero que debarias hacer.

Saludos

PD voy a ver si arranca el coche que ya llevo tres fuentes de 1W quemadas y no hay forma.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

De cuanto era la fuente? Te le cargaste unos 360mA extras si hice bien las cuentas en el aire... Es bastante para una fuente que no este diseñada para ello.

Saludos, voy a calentar la comida en el microondas con un par de pilas boton.


----------



## Manonline (Mar 28, 2008)

A 20mA como mucho cada led... serían 80mA de consumo en Leds... no es tanto...


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

A mi la cuenta me da como 410mA.

Ivans69, cambiá las resistencias de 100ohms por resistencias de 1200 ohms y no sólo la fuente va a dejar de calentar sino que los leds van a trabajar en un punto más eficiente. Te hago las cuentas:
Cada led tiene una caída de 0.6V aprox., entonces cada rama consume (12V - 3*0.6V)/100ohms=102mA, lo que es 10 veces más de lo que necesitan los leds (no importa que sean tres, están en serie y la corriente por ellos es la misma).
Si cambiás las resistencias por 1200ohms entonces la corriente en cada rama disminuye a 8.5mA y la total a 34mA. Los leds van a seguir iluminando bien.
La PlayStation debe consumir mucho más que 34mA así que esto no te va a recalentar la fuente.

Suerte. Slds...

Mariano

PD: El nombre, siempre hacés comentarios destructivos y rara vez veo algo constructivo de tu parte. Si alguien hace una pregunta muy básica simplemente se lo puede ayudar. Es mi punto de vista.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mejor la caida de los led 1.6V o mas segun color.

En todo caso con esos 5-8mA hay mas que suficiente, haz la prueba y veras que hay poca variacion


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

Perdón, es verdad lo que dice tiopepe, deliré con la caída de 0.6V, normalmente es entre 1.2V y 1.6V, sorry. Si con la resistencia de 1200ohms tenés poca luminosidad probá con una de 820ohms.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 29, 2008)

antes tenian una resistencia de 220ohm pero la iluminacion no era tan intensa pero en algun lugar lei que dependiendo el color de el led se le deveria de poner la resistencia entonces como eran leds azules cambie la resistencia a 100 ohms.
creo que si cambio la resistencia a 820 ohms no me iluminara tanto.
otra cosa que iba a hacer era poner un circuito temporizador con el NE555 para que los led prendieran cada cierto tiempo, pero el integrado no soportaba los 12v y se recalentaba y solo los de je asi


----------



## Manonline (Mar 29, 2008)

SigmaOrion... acordate que la corriente en serie nunca cambia y no son 20mA x led sino por rama...

y ademas con lo de "ultra" calculo qe se esta refiriendo a los de alta luminosidad que su caida generalmente es mas alta qe la de los leds comunes, como la corriente... Led rojo 2V y azul hasta 4V... y la PlayStation me la imagino mas con leds azules... promedio 3V?

salu2,
mano.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Manonline, le calculé la resistencia para 10mA por rama y lo multipliqué por 4 porque tiene 4 ramas, o interpreté mal?. Esto de los leds ultra no lo conocía! Si la caída es de 3V promedio entonces con resistencias de 150ohms tendrían que pasar 20mA por rama, por qué se recalienta la fuente?
Yo me pregunto entonces cuánto consume la PlayStation II? me parece raro que por cargarle 80mA de más se recaliente, no?
Ivans69, qué especificaciones tiene la fuente de la Play?

Sino ponele una fuente a parte.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 29, 2008)

Tambien me parece raro que el 555 no le aguante los 12V, yo lo he alimentado a 12V sin problemas muchas veces.

Saludos.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 29, 2008)

la fuente de la play no tiene especificaciones solo se que da 12.0v por que lo medi con el multimetro y calculo que si debe de dar muchos amperes por que me soporto un amplificador de 100w a 4 y 8 ohms en modo de lowpassfilter con una bocina 12


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

100W? y no se calentó la fuente? estamos hablando de 80mA a 12V, o sea 960mW, no es nada! Revisá lo que hiciste porque tenés algo en corto. Subí un esquema de cómo lo conectaste!

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 29, 2008)

Se calentaba pero lentamente como debe de ser y aqui te traigo el diagrama que me pides, y acabo de encontrar algo en internet les dejo el link. 


http://images.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.theledlight.com/img-tech/led_diag2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.theledlight.com/samplecircuits.html&h=373&w=575&sz=23&hl=es&start=5&tbnid=dKEOYzL3R4UOsM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=134&prev=/images?q=led+diagram&gbv=2&hl=es


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> PD: El nombre, siempre hacés comentarios destructivos y rara vez veo algo constructivo de tu parte. Si alguien hace una pregunta muy básica simplemente se lo puede ayudar. Es mi punto de vista.


Completamente deacuerdo contigo.
 Está claro que es mejor decir las cosas y que no se use eso que evita las corrientes de aire entre oreja y oreja. Así cuando se encuentran con un problema leve (como este caso) las cosas no funcionan como es debido y no se el porque.
Es mi opinión y la respeto.

Saludos

PD Si alguno le diera por comentar mis cosas... La reputación que uno se gana hay que mantenerla. x)
Tampoco costaría mucho medir "insitu" el consumo que tienes verdaderamente.


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> Manonline, le calculé la resistencia para 10mA por rama y lo multipliqué por 4 porque tiene 4 ramas, o interpreté mal?. Esto de los leds ultra no lo conocía! Si la caída es de 3V promedio entonces con resistencias de 150ohms tendrían que pasar 20mA por rama, por qué se recalienta la fuente?
> Yo me pregunto entonces cuánto consume la PlayStation II? me parece raro que por cargarle 80mA de más se recaliente, no?
> Ivans69, qué especificaciones tiene la fuente de la Play?
> 
> ...



Hey, me perdi algo, o las leyes de kirchof cambiaron desde que termine la Universidad? (lo cual fue solo hace un par de anios). A ver, hagamos las cuentas:

12 V en serie con 100 ohms, en cada led caen 1,2 (1,4 V) y son 3, total caen 3,6 V en los Led. Entonces el voltaje q cae en la resistencia es 12V-3,6V = 8,4V.

La corriente que circula por esa rama es 8,4V/100ohms = 0,084 A o 84mA.

Son 4 ramas, (la fuente es estabilizada, el voltaje en los bornes es el mismo siempre) entonces la corriente total es de:

84mA x 4 = 336mA !.

Estoy bien, o he bebido demasiado cafe?

Es mucha corriente, pero aqui me salta una duda. Las PlayStation 2 tienen puertos USB. Si son puertos USB estandard deberia, en teoria proporcionar hasta 250mA extra para los puertos ( estoy bien, o debo revisar el estandard, o la ps2 no tiene usb, lo siento no tengo una, pero creo recordar q tienen puertos USB). Asi que no deberia recalentarse tanto, a menos q no esten a 12 v(sino mas).

Bueno, en todo caso, es mucha corriente para un led en un trabajo normal comun y silvestre. La corriente nominal deberia ser 10mA con una resistencia de aproximadamente 1Kohm.

Y como dato curioso, en mi trabajo construimos un equipo de iluminacion para un proyecto en el que alimentamos un LED con nada menos que 20 A... (Si no me creen no los culpo, pero no me importa, tengo pruebas).

Y por cierto, estoy de acuerdo con el nombre. Trabajar con electricidad, aunque sea en un circuito electronico, es peligroso. Se deben tomar minimas precauciones, como dimensionar bien la carga antes de conectar la fuente... Una llamada de atensión fuerte, de vez en cuando es necesaria. Es bueno que hayan tantos aficionados a la electronica, pero, por favor, A LEER UN POCO.

Salu2.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 29, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> y ademas con lo de "ultra" calculo qe se esta refiriendo a los de alta luminosidad que su caida generalmente es mas alta qe la de los leds comunes, como la corriente... Led rojo 2V y azul hasta 4V... y la PlayStation me la imagino mas con leds azules... promedio 3V?



Macraiq, tomé los 3V por led por lo que cito arriba. 12V - 3*3V=3V => I = 3V/150ohms=20mA por rama. Las leyes de Kirchof no cambiaron ni cambiarán.

Vamos muchachos, estamos intentando ayudar a alguien, no insultarnos entre nosotros con ironías en los posts. Yo tuve algo que decir de alguien y lo dije muy educadamente, colaboremos! Me registré en el foro para ayudar a quien lo necesite y disfrutar de una comunidad abierta llena de ideas, no para pelear con gente.
Macraiq, no sólo tu ironía no era necesaria, sino que antes de hacer una cosa como esa leé más arriba los mensajes para entender el porqué de los posts de abajo.
Cuando yo esté equivocado o fuera de lugar lo voy a reconocer sin problemas, no tengan dudas...

Sin más que decir, respecto del circuito no sé qué es lo que sucede y no creo que nadie se lo esté figurando. Ivans69, medí la corriente que consume eso y así encontrá la fuente del problema.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Perdona.Se q no he insultado a nadie. Si te molesta tanto la ironia, lo siento. Es una forma de humor, es como resaltar lo obvio para que no se olvide. Asi soy yo. En todo caso, presente un ejemplo de como calcular la corriente que circula por los leds, Si son azules o blancos, si cae 1 o 3 v es indiferente, es el mismo ejemplo con otros valores.

La conclusion a la que todos llegaron, desde un inicio es la misma. La fuente se recalienta, y no hay motivo aparente. Ya sean 40 mA o 500mA, la fuente no deberia recalentarse, pues en efecto, si es una fuente de PS2 estandard deberia estar sobredimensionada con al menos 500mA que es lo que consumen, en el peor de los casos, los dispositivos conectados a los puertos USB.

A la luz de los hechos disponible, la conclusion logica, es que nuestro amigo, del post original, tiene un corto en alguna parte. O bien las resistencias que el coloco son de menos de 100 ohmios. Es un defecto de armado. Esa es, segun la información disponible,  la razon por la que se recalienta la fuente.

Pero flaco favor le haces al indicarle todo lo que debe hacer, paso a paso. La respuesta la tiene ivan69 frente a el. Y, estoy seguro que si logro armar el circuito, puede usar un amperimetro, y verificar sus conexiones. (Algo que debio hacer antes de preguntar en el foro. Es por eso la ironia, asi el siguiente revisara su circuito bien, antes de preguntar). 

Salu2

*** Es más fácil juzgar el talento de un hombre por sus preguntas que por sus respuestas.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 31, 2008)

Macraiq, te interpreté mal, por eso te pido disculpas. Yo muchas veces contengo ese tipo de chistes en el foro por miedo a que me malinterpreten y de la misma manera por ahí estoy un poco perseguido. Soy nuevo en este foro y será cuestión de tiempo hasta que conozca la manera de expresarse de cada uno.

Disculpas otra vez.
Slds...

Mariano


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Entonces que es lo que esta pasando? Tengo que reemplazar las resistencias? Porque no creo que tenga algún corto , aun así voy a chequear y ya les aviso,


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Hacé como te dicen: armá el circuito y medí cuánto consume.
Revisá bien que no haya cosas raras.
Supongamos que los leds rebientan a 60mA, entonces el consumo es < 240mA, no puede calentar. Hay un problema en otro lado.

Otra cosa: me gustaría ver un amplificador de 100W en 8 ohms o en 4 ohms o en 2 ohms o en 1 ohm que se alimente con 12V.
Con 1 ohms podría ser.

Otra cosa más. ¿Tenés una foto de la play con los leds? Es que no me imagino donde podrían ir.
Una play tuneada  8) 
Si lo hacen con las pc's....


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 31, 2008)

como mido lo que consumen los leds? como mido los mA?

y por que ustedes lo pidieron una foto


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Sacá toda la circuitería de los leds que le pusiste y conectalo a la fuente de la play con un tester en serie.

Me olvidaba de decirlo: el 555 no se calienta por los 12V, soporta hasta 18V; se calienta por la corriente que le piden los leds. Es capaz de entragar unos respetables 100mA


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok cuanto me debe de marcar el tester? creo que un led esta dañado eso puede ser lo que calienta la fuente


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Calibralos a 15mA por rama, osea, tenés que medir 60mA.
Ya que estás midiendo:
-Medí la tensión en los dos bornes de un led cuando está encendido. Llamémosle Vled.
-Calculá (12V - 3 x Vled) / 0.015A

Eso te da el valor de la resistencia que tenés que ponerle y listo.


----------



## macraig (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivan69, Francisco tiene razon. Si revisaste todo y no encontraste nada, pues revisa otra vez. Retira los led de la PS si es preciso y aunque no sea necesario, midelos 1 por 1. Mide el voltaje que tienes sobre las resistencias, revisa minuciosamente hasta que encuentres la falla. Si te gusta la electronica, debes sufrir las consecuencias, no es asi?... Y se que es desesperanzador pasarse un par de dias revisando algo y no encontrar defecto alguno. Pero depronto algo aparece, por lo general algo obvio. Prestale atensión, por que el momento que lo descubras, sabras que has aprendido mucho sobre muchas cosas.

Aqui hay un par de apuntes para aprender a usar el amperimetro:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news27/nota07.htm
http://fismat.uia.mx/examen/servici...ticas/FU2/Guia-para-uso-del-Multimetro TD.pdf

Lo que hice fue poner uso del amperimetro en el google.

Salu2.

PD. Y por favor no te desanimes si algun tonto, como tu servidor, te resalta lo obvio en la cara. Lee un poco, informaciónrmate, aprende a buscar las respuestas por tu cuenta.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

La fuente de la ps2 soporta 93w y consume 50w la parte de 12v aparte de los USB como dicen arriba tambien alimenta la opcion de un disco duro.

Me parece que te tiene que sobrar para los led que estas usando, ahora preguntonta como que conectaste una potencia  , no entiendo nada. Estamos hablando de la fuente interna de la ps2 o que cosa?






PD: Difiero con ud. Macraig. 
       La polvora ya esta inventada, 
       El hombre que desconoce su historia esta destinado a repetirla, si alguien ya paso por un
       problema y lo resolvio, es del tipo sabio aprender de esa experiencia.


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

puede ser. Es mas, asi es. Sin embargo prefiero comprobar las cosas por mi cuenta.
Experiencia ajena, no es lo mismo q propia experiencia.

Salu2.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2009)

no se si ya lo han puesto, lei superficialmente el asunto , pero si tenes un consumo excesivo lo que tenes que haceer res :

1-- medir, y si es excesivo entonces:

2-- vas midiendo por rama y /o desconectando por rama ........de golpe veras que una rama tiene un consumo excesivo, esa la miras con lupa, quizas hay un led con ambiciones politicas que se "curra " toda la corriente


----------

